# Nubian Buck + Nigerian Doe = Cutest accidents ever!!!!  Dry pics pg 2!



## KellyHM (Dec 6, 2011)

Before you start chiding me for this breeding, let me just make sure you understand this was not planned.  My Nubian buck broke into my girls' pen back in July and bred 3 of my Nigerian does.  Merlin is the only one that made it to term and look at the adorable kids!!!  Mini Nubians, only backwards.    I was afraid a c-section would be in order due to dad's size, but mama didn't even seemm to notice.  The black and white one is a buckling (and look at those ears!) and the other one is a doeling.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

Accidents do happen.  But so glad it turned out this way for you.  Absolutely adorable.  Congratulations.  Wishing you the best with them.

K


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 6, 2011)

They are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2011)

How cute is that!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 6, 2011)

Just in case anyone's curious, then dam is GYPSY MOON MERLIN (PRIDE OF TEXAS GLADIATOR x AGS DOUBLEGATE PAL MAJIC) and the sire is OBERTHEMOON JACK (MY BUDDY'S MD MORSE CODE x NC BUTTERMILK SWEET PICKLES).


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 6, 2011)

Been a while since you have been here! Congratulations on the kids! They are adorable.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 6, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Been a while since you have been here! Congratulations on the kids! They are adorable.


I know...life had been busy busy busy!  I'm working 2 jobs, have a 16-month-old kid of my own, and another on the way.  I'm going to try and visit more often though...gotta check out all the new kids!


----------



## elevan (Dec 6, 2011)

Sometimes life finds a way to make things work.  They are certainly adorable and I'm glad it worked out fine for all involved.  Congratulations!


Can't wait for more pics


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats, they're beautiful!!


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 6, 2011)

They are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow! Glad everything went well with Merlin's kidding  Those kids are 100% ADORABLE!!!     

I cannot belive the amount of absolute FLASH to that doeling! I mean, WOWZERS!!!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 8, 2011)

I know!  Don't you just LOVE her?!  If it wasn't such a bad idea I might have to repeat the accident.  

ETA: I wasn't planning on having any Mini Nubians, but I might have to reconsider after looking at this doeling!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 8, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> I know!  Don't you just LOVE her?!  If it wasn't such a bad idea I might have to repeat the accident.


LOL, yeah... it is definitely frowned upon.
If only that doe was the mini nubian... then it would be okay to _intentionally_ breed her to him.  *sniffle sniffle*


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 8, 2011)

AWWWWWWWW


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 8, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> KellyHM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, I can still keep this doeling as a 1st gen mini and go from there.  I'm already hatching a plan to breed my blue-eyed white/silver/brown Nigi buck to my black w/ white spots Nubian doe and hopefully get a 1st gen mini buck to breed this doeling to.  He would be unrelated.   

ETA: I also have a friend who has a 1st gen mini buck that's very cute in case I need a plan B.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 8, 2011)

New pics from this morning!  The buckling wasn't really cooperating.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Missy (Dec 11, 2011)

The are both adorable!!!.....steals.....


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Dec 11, 2011)

Adorable................  that little doeling, so flashy!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Dec 18, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## hobbyfarmer (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww...what a cute lil accidental cross.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> Before you start chiding me for this breeding, let me just make sure you understand this was not planned.  My Nubian buck broke into my girls' pen back in July and bred 3 of my Nigerian does.  Merlin is the only one that made it to term and look at the adorable kids!!!  Mini Nubians, only backwards.    I was afraid a c-section would be in order due to dad's size, but mama didn't even seemm to notice.  The black and white one is a buckling (and look at those ears!) and the other one is a doeling.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/596_dscn0475.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/596_dscn0478.jpg


They are very cute! Happy to hear that everything turned out. So it turned out to be a good accident.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 20, 2011)

very pretty kids, I have one that is gonna be a surprise too, can't wait!!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!  They're both doing great!  They got disbudded yesterday, as well as their 1st CD&T and tetanus antitoxin.  They're growing like weeds!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

That is a pretty  cute accident !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  They're both doing great!  They got disbudded yesterday, as well as their 1st CD&T and tetanus antitoxin.  They're growing like weeds!


 That's great to hear!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 20, 2011)

We need some new pictures!   Glad to hear they are doing well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> We need some new pictures!   Glad to hear they are doing well.


Yes, you are so right. PLEASE can we have new pics.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 20, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Ok, I'll get some when I get home tonight.  I bought them matching Mr. & Mrs. Claus doggie outfits last night.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 20, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like POW potential if we get pictures of them in their new outfits!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> KellyHM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to see them in their new outfit, oh my gosh!!!  No need to hide, I think that's great! :bun


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Dec 21, 2011)

Those babies are too cute.I love the mini nubians.And the colors are beautiful.Glad everything turned out good for that accident.


----------

